# First go on naked portafilter



## danb23 (Dec 30, 2016)

First go with this. What do you think?

Gaggia Classic. Mazzer SJ. 18g VST. 2:1


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Feels a bit too fast imo. Grind slightly finer and try to pay more attention to distribution (maybe try WDT) to rid those spritzers.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I that was fast, here's a slow one from earlier today..






(it was slow on purpose, and with the volume turned up it sounds great!)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks good! Maybe a little fast flowing but decent distribution - no drama!

Have you done the OPV mod? I tried my naked PF on an un-modded classic and found that the shot looked a bit like that - just seemed to push out a bit strong and fast.


----------



## danb23 (Dec 30, 2016)

OK I'll grind a bit finer and try again. It's the foundry LSOL bean. Has changed quite a bit over the last few days. Yes I have adjusted the opv. La pavoni looks nice, amazing the difference in the crema. I had some monsoon malabar before that overflowed the glass and then disappeared like fairy liquid.


----------

